# FMDC Enterance Test 2014



## Rana Babar Mumtaz (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey Friends.. Who is going to appear for FMDC test this year. What is the syllabus for it. If anyone has past papers of FMDC please post them its a humble request. Is there anyone who appeared in the test last year?? Please share ur experience. what type of questions were asked were they difficult than those asked in mcat?????


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm going to try my luck this year, but my chances are really dull. 

There is no specified syllabus for the test . As the test is conducted by NTS and NTS tests are usually fsc based so best to juat go through the fsc books (complete)

From what I've heard questions are difficult with lots of numericals and calculations.


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey.. I appeared in test last yr.. only physics portion was difficult with many numericals but some are way too easy.. bio was easy.. chem was moderate.. do all tables in chem n bio buks of fsc.. some questions come frm tables also e.g value of kc n kw in chem etc.. good luck


----------



## Zarmeen khan (Aug 27, 2014)

oh. its mean i have to work hard because i can't do this mathematical types of questions N have do give alot of time to physics numerical ...

- - - Updated - - -

oh. its mean i have to work hard because i can't do this mathematical types of questions N have do give alot of time to physics numerical ...


----------



## ABEEHA FATIMA (Sep 15, 2014)

what should i do i dont know how to prepare for fmdc test ??????


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Read my post


----------



## blankname (Oct 5, 2013)

I appeared last year and i am telling you, it WAS NOT EASY. Physics was very tough. UHS mai tho seedhay seedhay questions aatay hen. FMDC mai tough questions hotay hen. Bio was a bit easy.

- - - Updated - - -

The main thing is k kya test hoga bhee k nhi. PMDC ne newspaper mai advertise kia hai k FMDC mai admissions na len.


----------



## princi (Sep 14, 2014)

yeah i appered in da test last year..test was tough esp phy..english was easy bilkul bachon walii 
chem r bio normal..kuch qs tough thy r kch easy


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

blankname said:


> I appeared last year and i am telling you, it WAS NOT EASY. Physics was very tough. UHS mai tho seedhay seedhay questions aatay hen. FMDC mai tough questions hotay hen. Bio was a bit easy.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> The main thing is k kya test hoga bhee k nhi. PMDC ne newspaper mai advertise kia hai k FMDC mai admissions na len.


Do you have a link?
Some people say that the ban is still in effect. Others are saying that it was lifted.
On one hand , the students that were selected last year are attending classes and on the other pmdc website shows that admissions are stopped. Please if you have proof do share , but don't spread baseless rumours. 

PMDC released a list of 12 medical colleges which were not upto the up mark and barred admissions for upcoming session. In this list FMDC was not mentioned. The ban on PakRed Crescent Medical College was re-imposed , but if the one on FMDC was still in effect wouldn't they mention it too?


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

I heard that students selected last yr are taking the clasese.. I was also selected last yr n they called me to come but I didn't.. call letter was also sent to me..


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

Students selected last year are definetely attending classes. Two of my seniors who were selected last year have their Facebook walls filled with pictures which confirm this. 

So if the previous batch was allowed admission then logically it follows that the ban has been lifted. Plus every FMDC student is 100% sure that the ban was lifted.

#confused


----------



## Basmah (Aug 9, 2014)

Can i get in fauji foundation with 84% agregate on expatriate seat?


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

With 84 you can get into any private medical college


----------



## blankname (Oct 5, 2013)

Listen guys, FMDC is under the control of cabinet division of the Federal Government. After a tiring search of the cabinet division`s website, I was able to find out about the officers who are incharge of matters of FMDC. The names of these officers and their designations are as follows:
Mr. M.J Iqbal Qureshi, Deputy Secretary(Health) 051-9103544 I.C:544
Mr. Rab Nawaz Abbasi, Section Officer(Health 1) 051-9103544 I.C:607
Mr. Muhammad Aslam, Section Officer(Health 2) 051-9103515 I.C:513
I think that we should register our complaints to these guys about FMDC admissions. Contacting PMDC would do nothing as it is only a regulatory and registerating authority. Atleast we should make an effort. FMDC is the last hope for many of us.


----------



## blankname (Oct 5, 2013)

just talked to Mr Rab Nawaz. He says that FMDC has some issues going on with PMDC and he also said that everything will become clear in 10 to 15 days.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Are FMDC admissions open yet?


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> Are FMDC admissions open yet?


Not yet. If we're lucky they will be soon.


----------



## famal (Oct 9, 2014)

STOP ADMISSION 
guys check this out


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

famal said:


> STOP ADMISSION
> guys check this out


I'll apply if the applications do open at all. They always sort these kind of issues out


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

famal said:


> STOP ADMISSION
> guys check this out


It says in the last line that it's for the admissions of 2013-14. Will the ban be in effect, this year, too? :/ It would be a HUGE relief, if, someone could clarify this. Because there've been a lot of rumours flying around regarding the FMDC 2014-15 admissions on this site. Just don't know what to believe! Are they going to take in a new batch or aren't they? :?


----------



## famal (Oct 9, 2014)

But who should we ask? The university itself won't say it's banned :/ 
I tried to email pmdc but the email address that they've provided on the website is fake or something, couldn't send it then :/


----------



## famal (Oct 9, 2014)

But who should we ask? The university itself won't say it's banned :/ 
I tried to email pmdc but the email address they've provided on the website is fake or something, couldn't send it then :/


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

famal said:


> But who should we ask? The university itself won't say it's banned :/
> I tried to email pmdc but the email address they've provided on the website is fake or something, couldn't send it then :/


Why would they lie about being banned? I mean, if, the ban still holds, wouldn't there be a restriction placed upon their offering admission? :/ So, it doesn't really do them any good to lie, does it? Famal, do you know of any other medical school that's lied about such a situation, before?
PS. Have you tried calling FMDC?


----------



## famal (Oct 9, 2014)

They would never themselves say they're banned by the pmdc. That'll destroy the universities image. someone in this conversation called them and they responded by saying they're fighting the case and results will be positive.
Even if you owned an institution you won't go telling people your institution is no longer recognized..That's my point


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

famal said:


> They would never themselves say they're banned by the pmdc. That'll destroy the universities image. someone in this conversation called them and they responded by saying they're fighting the case and results will be positive.
> Even if you owned an institution you won't go telling people your institution is no longer recognized..That's my point


Now that I think about it, I guess, you're right! At this point, all we can do is hope for the best and pray.


----------



## Ozwiz (Oct 19, 2014)

What is the application date for FMDC..... get 975 marks and fail to get admission in gov colleges due to those entry test which should be banned..... ughhhh.....


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

So I visited FMDC today. And talked to the prinicpal's PA. He said the ban was still very much present. We should contact them around the 10th of November to ask for updates. Hopefully there will be good news by then. However it may take as long as two months for this issue to resolve.


----------

